# Breeders who regularly go to shows?



## clcl (Jun 30, 2015)

I like to stalk websites and check out animals out breeders who go to big European expos(for example bobclark.com) and I wonder if you guys have some recommendations of breeders who regularly take their animals to these shows(due to Sweden's limited market, where I live).


----------

